# Rest in Peace my darling Basil



## Basil (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

My dear bunny Basil crossed over the bridge yesterday (Tuesday 11/10/09). He was my first bunny and I loved him very much. We were able to spend a wonderful 6 years together, he passed away at the age of 9.

He has been through a lot over the years, and I'm sure he can binky free now, without the pains and problems he had in this life. He had permanently crippled feet from his years before I found him. Which were made worse by some extensive arthritis. He had a scarred tear duct that would get infected, and went through some bouts of statis - I'm glad that he can be free of those problems now.

I'm not sure what he passed away from. Tuesday he was perfectly fine, eating his flax seeds (for the arthritis) and munching on lettuce. I woke up yesterday and his head was tilted slightly. I made an appointment right away, but sadly couldn't get in until the afternoon. When I left him in the morning he was still hopping around a bit but seemed to be in pain when I touched the side of his face. When I got home to take him to the vet he was listless and hunched over. I put him in his carrier and he wasn't moving. By the time the vet saw him all he was able to do was lay on his side an look around with his eyes.. no real head movement. Then I had to make the hard decision. The vet indicated that he was most likely not going to recover, so I made the best decision I could at the time. :tears2::tears2:

Binky free little buddy.


----------



## naturestee (Nov 11, 2009)

What a darling, expressive face! I'm so sorry you lost him.:hug:


----------



## DeniseJP (Nov 11, 2009)

Sorry you lost the little one - :angelandbunny: He has an adorable face.

Denise


----------



## kirsterz09 (Nov 11, 2009)

he was a beautiful bun, sorry for your loss, 
binky free Basil :angelandbunny:


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry. He looks like a sweet and adorable little guy. 9 years is a great long life, and having 6 of them in a loving forever home is a wonderful gift to him. I know you treated him like a prince and he was as happy as a bunny can be. I'm so sorry he has left you, but at least he is free from some of his pain now. Binky free, Basil.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 11, 2009)

SO sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 11, 2009)

we're so sorry for your loss of Basil. Losing you're first bunny can be very hard, but, you made the right decision. It's hard to let go, but he's pain free now. You gave him a good forever home, which all bunnies don't get--to us rescues are very special as all of our bunnies came from less than good situations too. He was a really cute little man and will be missed by all. Binky free little guy and run free at the Bridge.


----------



## Basil (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank you all for your sympathy - sometimes its hard to find outside of forums like this because "he's just a rabbit" not a dog or cat etc. 

Last night I brought his body home to his companion (Pepper) so that she knew he was gone, then returned him to the vet's office. That was hard - she sniffed and sat by him for a while and then I think she got it, and went over and ate her evening's lettuce. I read somewhere that if you don't do that, that the remaining bunny will look around for the other for a long time. She seems ok today.

I'm worried for her though. Also a rescue so I don't know her full age, but she is about 6. I don't know if I should get her a companion now, or just let her live out her remaining years. If she lives for another 5+ years.. that would be lonely.. ? How have you dealt with a remaining solo bun bun?


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 11, 2009)

It is good that you let Pepper know Basil died. I always recommend spending extra time with a bunny who's lost her mate, and providing a stuffed animal to snuggle with if they won't chew it. As for getting another bondmate, that's up to you. We had a bunny at the shelter who was 5+ years old who was surrendered when his bondmate died and the owner no longer wanted rabbits; he went home with another older bunny that had lost her mate as well and it was a happy ending for both of them. Some bunnies also prefer to be on their own after losing a mate.


----------



## myheart (Nov 11, 2009)

What beautiful pictures of your baby boy! Thank you so much for sharing them with us. Basil looked like a real sweetie. It is easy to see that he was very loved by everyone in your home. 

I am so sorry for your loss of Basil, but you are right, he is pain-free now and able to do non-stop binkies. I am sure he will give you quite the show when you get to see him again.... Take comfort in the good memories of Basil. He will always be watching over you... your new guardian angel.

If you feel that Pepper is ready to bond again, you could always date her and let her decide. She might pick out an older Prince Charming. 

myheart :rainbow:


----------



## JimD (Nov 11, 2009)

ray:


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was a handsome boy. 

 urplepansy:Binky Free Basil urplepansy:

 :rainbow:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. He had a loving forever home and a great slave to care for him.

Binky free little one


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss, binky free baby boy.


----------

